# Remember the 'Monkey Selfie'?



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2018)

Seems penguins are getting in on the act as well.

This penguin selfie is the best thing you'll see all day


----------



## snowbear (Mar 9, 2018)

Yeah - them critters from the southern hemisphere are real copy cats.


----------



## limr (Mar 9, 2018)

I LOVE THEM!


----------



## rosh4u (Mar 9, 2018)

This is so cute. I liked them!
Seems penguins are with the trends as well


----------

